# Switching to a Lumatek



## Grow Grow Gadget (May 25, 2009)

I recently bought one of inside sun's econo 400w HPS setups. I was very disappointed with it when it got here. The ballast has to weight 50 pounds. After running it for an hour the housing is so hot it will burn you and the hums so load that I can shut my closet and bedroom doors and still hear it from the kitchen. So my plan is to get a Lumatek. What im wondering is how easy is it to switch the ballasts? Do I need a new output cord? Do I need to buy a new socket also? Im gonna try to post some pics so you can see what im working with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

the ballasts should just be interchangeable.  Most digital ballasts are going to be quiet, I use the ones from HTG that are their line.  They are cheap, reliable, and quiet.  Don't get me wrong, if I had the coin I would have got the lumatek just because everyone that uses it says they are top of the line, but most digitals will be whisper quiet.  I run two 600 wat HPS in a closet and when I saw lumatek makes a ballast that can run two 600HPS lights I had a wet dream......until I saw the pricetag.  I can stand next to mine and when my lights turn on I can not tell unless I am looking at the lights, the ballast makes that little noise.  The only noise it creates is from the built in exhaust fan when it kicks on, but a separate housing for the ballasts can remove the heat and noise.  Before you chuck it try bulding a seperate housing to remove the heat and noise.  I dothis anyway with the digitals, example is in my signature  
Good luck!
  I should say this is just how I would handle the issue.  This is certainly not the best way and someone will more than likely come along with a better idea.

My $.02


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 25, 2009)

I run Lumateks and love em. You may need to buy a cord but they are only 8 bucks, most place have them in they ballast parts and socket sections. You can just hard wire the cord into your existing socket assembly. Some lumateks come with the cord, you will just have to ask or read the description.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2009)

Lumatek comes with either a sunlight connector or a hydrafarm connector be sure to get the right one


----------



## Grow Grow Gadget (May 25, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> the ballasts should just be interchangeable.  Most digital ballasts are going to be quiet, I use the ones from HTG that are their line.  They are cheap, reliable, and quiet.  Don't get me wrong, if I had the coin I would have got the lumatek just because everyone that uses it says they are top of the line, but most digitals will be whisper quiet.  I run two 600 wat HPS in a closet and when I saw lumatek makes a ballast that can run two 600HPS lights I had a wet dream......until I saw the pricetag.  I can stand next to mine and when my lights turn on I can not tell unless I am looking at the lights, the ballast makes that little noise.  The only noise it creates is from the built in exhaust fan when it kicks on, but a separate housing for the ballasts can remove the heat and noise.  Before you chuck it try bulding a seperate housing to remove the heat and noise.  I dothis anyway with the digitals, example is in my signature
> Good luck!
> I should say this is just how I would handle the issue.  This is certainly not the best way and someone will more than likely come along with a better idea.
> 
> My $.02




Other people have told me the only down side to a Lumatek is the price but I checked out HTG's ballast's and for a 400w its like $190 with the shipping. You can get a brand new Lumatek 400w for $160 with free shipping from ebay. So unless I'm missing something it seems like the Lumatek's the way to go.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

Digital Electronic 400 watt HPS & MH Ballast
- Newest in digital technology!
- Brighter - Reduces energy - Increases lamp life
- Lightweight + Quiet + Low Heat
- AWE$OME VALUE, at UNBEATABLE PRICE!
- 15' Socke/Cord Set

As seen in hobby and professional growers magazines across the country. 
MANUFACTURED BY "DIGITAL GREENHOUSE"


$169.95

Are you sure the ad on ebay is for the ballast AND A LIGHT?  The price on HTG is for the entire set-up.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 26, 2009)

I have both Digital Greenhouse and Lumateks. The lumateks are better hands down.


----------



## Barbapopa (May 27, 2009)

I run 2 Lumateks and to Future-brites and they run great.  Quiet, warm not hot and they turn on instantly.  Even when you have to turn them on and off, or just do it by accident.  The Lumateks are a bit more pricey and the warrenty is far superior.


----------



## Grow Grow Gadget (May 27, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Are you sure the ad on ebay is for the ballast AND A LIGHT?  The price on HTG is for the entire set-up.



No the one on ebay is for a ballast only. The cord and socket is another $35. So all together its about $195 but it comes with free shipping.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

You do not need a socket if you already have one. The cord is all you need.


----------



## nvthis (May 27, 2009)

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Lumatek-400-Switchable-Grow-Light-kit-MH-HPS-2-lamp_W0QQitemZ360154178147QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dadca263&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A30

Just over $200 out the door including shipping. Lumatek has NO fan. It is completely sealed. Reflector, 2 bulbs, cord set & ballast. You will need to pick up a converter for the plug @ your local dro shop for about $6. I don't think you are gonna find a better deal anywhere, regardless of brand or store.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 27, 2009)

My 1000w is lumatek, no noise no heat, starts fast.....also mine is pretty tiny, its like 4" high by 6x12 or something like that.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 27, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> My 1000w is lumatek, no noise no heat, starts fast.....also mine is pretty tiny, its like 4" high by 6x12 or something like that.


 
I think he means no excessive heat, every ballast produces heat.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 27, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> I think he means no excessive heat, every ballast produces heat.


Well yea.... Little heat.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 27, 2009)

I'm sure compared to my first old school magnetic ballast that hummed like a freight train and would burn your skin at the touch, it can be called no heat   Seems like Lumatek has some die hard fans and convinced customers, nothing more convincing than another person that has no interest in getting you to buy the product other than being friendly.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (May 30, 2009)

I almost bought a Lumatek until I researched them online and I checked out the Quantum MH/HPS switchable digital ballast with a wattage dimming feature.  You can run this ballast at 100%, 75% & 50% of 1000w which gives you a lot of flexibility when exposing clones to HID lights for the first time or if you need to reduce the wattage to conserve electricity or control heat in your grow space.  

I did a ton of googling and reading the forums about 1K Lumateks and most of it was good but there were two main issues that bothered me in the posts:  1.  Reports of the main AC power cord melting down due a fused circuit that didn't work on many 1K Lumateks.  and 2.  Some growers were having problems with the ballast not lighting and/or shortening the life of many of the more state of the art bulbs such as the Hortilux EYE and Dual Arc bulbs...  

per this article from Lumatek:

I have been speaking to Jason Bedell, owner of Lumatek, today about their ballasts and the problems with Vaportrail's "blown bulb" problems. It seems that not just Lumatek's but ALL digital or "E" ballasts have a compatibiltiy problem with Hortilux, SunMaster, Agrosun and other "high end" bulbs. It seems that MOST HPS bulbs require 4000-5000 volts to "fire" the bulb and all digital/"E" ballasts fire in this range. 

It also seems that Hortilux and these other manufacturers have designed their bulbs to fire at a much lower 1500-2000 volts and these digital ballast a surging over twice that through these bulbs. Therefore, this overload is blowing out SOME (but not all) of these types of bulbs. Anyway, because the Lumatek is not strictly an electronic ballast (it has chip circuitry), Lumatek has redesigned the chips in the latest production models to fire at any voltage requirement between 1500-5000. Now, the Lumatek's will work with any bulb of your choosing and this is the only ballast that can make that claim. Because of the chip technology, Lumatek is the only digital/electronic ballast on the market that even has the ability to alter their firing range. 

So what about the older models? Can you use Hortilux bulbs with them? According to Jason, only a small percentage of the ballasts have had this problem with the Hortilux bulb. Some users may never experience or notice any change in their bulb life or system performance. For those that do, Jason HIGHLY recommends using Phillips new "red spectrum" HPS bulb. It is Phillips new high-end bulb. It puts out the same lumens as the Hortilux but has a more targeted spectrum for flowering since the Horitlux is known for it's blue targeted spectrum which aids the vegetative stage more than it does flower. And the best news is that it's about $35.00 lower in price than the Hortilux!

So...   Lumatek may have all of this ironed out by now but the Quantum caught my eye and I only found favorable reviews on them so I jumped in about six weeks ago and it's been great so far.  It has very little heat and I have it in my bloom closet...   

Good Luck!


----------



## mountain man (Jun 21, 2009)

I just got a NextGen Switchable ballast and Lumenaire6 cooled reflector. Its a nice set up !!  Sure beats struggling with heat issues, and the ballast isn't even noticeable.


----------

